# British Hussar



## Delboy1 (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi everyone just found this site and thought i would give it a go. Are there any old shipmates from the British Hussar. I served with on board her from 10th May 1971 till 24 June 1972. I was 18 then and now nearly 70. I was a J O S deck side and i still remember a few of the lads. Signed on at dry dock in Amsterdam and signed of at Birkenhead. Captain was A. Hicks anyone still out there. My nickname on board was Earings. Take care everyone.


----------

